# White and Orange Goldfish Confused



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

i have a white and orange goldfish that is swimming upside down and side-ways


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you any more information? Is this his only symptom? How long has he been doing it? What are your water parameters and how long has the tank been set up etc??


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Constantly swimming upside down and sideways or just from time to time?

Sounds like swim blabber problems. Try not feeding the fish for a couple days, also de-shelled peas could help.

As Julie stated, few other questions should be answered. 
A few key ones...
Is it bloated?
Are the scales raised?
Difficulties swimming besides what you stated?
Change in appetite?
Sluggishness?
Clamped fins?

The goldfish could be perfectly fine though, this is a common thing they do. It's only if it's the way it swims most of the time that it could be a problem.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys
thanks for your replys
i could not give water per. because i have ran out of supplies
my fish was bloated though...i stopped feeding her for a day or 2 and she returned back to normal and is swimming just fine
*Thanks*[/list]


----------

